

The Race to the Bottom Benefits Platforms (not Developers) - inertialforce
http://alexking.org/blog/2014/08/12/race-to-bottom-platforms

======
brothe2000
In the case of the App Store, Apple is perhaps missing a lot of revenue
opportunity due to the raise of the in app advertising platforms that have
been built to generate revenue.

They take 30% on the sale through the store but if it's a free game with in-
game advertisement, I don't think they get anything unless its the iAd
platform, correct?

